# Brauchbare 24er Reifen



## petrol (8. Oktober 2016)

Hallo ich bin auf der Suche nach brauchbaren 24er Mtb-Reifen. Bis jetzt sind Kenda Smallblock drauf. Die sind ja im Moment eher ungeeignet. Aber außer bei Schwalbe habe ich noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## AndiK75 (8. Oktober 2016)

Was ist dir denn wichtig?

Besonders leicht?
Pannensicher?
Günstig?

Welche Breite hast du dir vorgestellt?

Welchen Untergrund soll der Reifen meistern?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petrol (9. Oktober 2016)

Also die Jungs sind im Mittelgebirge nur im Wald unterwegs.  Auch Trailcenter, Rabenberg, Klinovec etc... Das er gut rollt ist auch wichtig bei den Touren kommen auch schnell mal 20km und mehr zusammen.  Größe war bisher 24x2.1  ich habe bisher nur den Rocket Ron auf dem Schirm. Gibt es Alternativen?


----------



## AndiK75 (9. Oktober 2016)

Wenn das Gewicht nicht entscheidend ist, sind Drahtreifen besser. Zum einen sind sie weniger Pannen anfällig und zum anderen sind sie günstiger.

Hinten empfiehlt sich ein flaches Profil mit kleinen Noppen. Hier liegt das meiste Gewicht und daher ist der Rollwiderstand größer.

Vorne sind größere Noppen besser für den Grip in den Kurven


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## kc85 (9. Oktober 2016)

Meine Große fährt den Black Jack in 24x1.9, also die schmale Variante. Der hat sich als tourentauglich und bisher auch ausreichend bissig im Gelände erwiesen.

Zudem ist er billig in der Anschaffung.

kc85


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Oktober 2016)

Wir hatten den RacingRalph 24" x 2,4 drauf.
Ob es den noch gibt weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## petrol (9. Oktober 2016)

Nein den gibt es nicht mehr.  Nur Smart Sam, Black Jack und Rocket Ron. Aber bei anderen Herstellern ist in der Größe gar nichts los. Dann wird es halt der Rocket Ron


----------



## trifi70 (9. Oktober 2016)

Wenn die Breite 1,85 ausreichen sollte, ev. Schwalbe Mow Joe oder profilgleich Little Joe. Ob die Komplettrad-Anbieter den OEM Mow Joe einzeln abgeben (dürfen), würde ich dort direkt erfragen. Im Einzelverkaufssegment bei Schwalbe ist der leider seit Jahren raus...


----------



## Stoni (9. Oktober 2016)

Kenda Smallblock8 war bei uns auch die Erstausstattung, geht garnicht.....wir fahren jetzt 2 Jahre mit dem Smart Sam (24x2,1) auf dem Cube 240 SL, keine Probleme damit im normalen Winter-GElände, im Harz/Elbe-Sandsteingebirge, bei Kids-Rennen und in Bikeparks (gemässigt!) - da es den SS mit neuem Profil gibt, würde ich den auswählen - allein schon wegen des geringeren Fahrwiderstands, das macht bei den Kids viel aus, die verlieren sonst schnell den Spass!

http://www.schwalbe.com/de/offroad-reader/smart-sam.html


----------



## petrol (9. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Antwort.  Den habe ich auch überlegt. Ich werde einfach alle beide mal bestellen.  Und dann mal sehen


----------



## running (11. Oktober 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Kenda Smallblock8 war bei uns auch die Erstausstattung, geht garnicht.....


Was ist denn so schlecht am dem SB8 ?
Haben den auf dem 20 Zoll Rad, ich habe den auf nem 26 Zoll rad für mich und wollte den nun auch auf das 24 Zoll Rad für die Tochter ziehen. Fahren aber auch nur "Waldautobahnen". 

Sind andere Reifen wirklich besser ?

Gruß -running-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (11. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt Leute die da tatsächlich Unterschiede feststellen.
Ich gehöre da eher weniger zu. 
Der Kenda ist sicherlich nicht so schlecht. 
Bei meiner Tochter war der auch Orig. Montiert, jetzt fährt sie Roro. 
Gewicht geht auch beim 8block.


----------



## Stoni (11. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt ja auch Leute die noch mit Dampflokomotiven ins Büro fahren wollen, Faber-Rennbahnen für das Beste halten und Trix-Eisenbahnen sammeln - der Kenda hat sicherlich auf Waldautobahnen, befestigten Feldwegen  und Straßen seine Daseinsberechtigung.

Da die Kids, zumindest meine, gern und überwiegend mit hinten bremsen und das Blockieren des Rades offensichtlich, und aus mir völlig unerklärlichen Gründen heraus , einen Heidenspass zu machen scheint, schien es mir durchaus geboten, und der Situation angepasst, den RoRo nicht zu erwägen; grundsätzlich und in der Tat wäre mir u.a. der Verschleiß außerhalb des angemessenen Rahmens.........so macht halt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen.......und jedem das Seine.....!


----------



## petrol (11. Oktober 2016)

running schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schlecht am dem SB8 ?
> Haben den auf dem 20 Zoll Rad, ich habe den auf nem 26 Zoll rad für mich und wollte den nun auch auf das 24 Zoll Rad für die Tochter ziehen. Fahren aber auch nur "Waldautobahnen".
> 
> Sind andere Reifen wirklich besser ?
> ...


Hallo, wie ich ja schon oben geschrieben habe sind wir oft im Trailcenter unterwegs ( es sind zwei nur eine halbe Stunde entfernt ). Außerdem fahren wir nicht so oft Waldautobahn. Und für den Sommer war er zumindest hinten okay.  Aber die Böden werden jetzt tiefer und da finde ich sind die Reifen schnell an ihrer Grenze.


----------



## Floh (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab den Nobby Nic Snakeskin montiert. Bis jetzt fuhr der noch keinen Meter, aber er ist leicht und geht tubeless sehr gut (also lässt sich unproblematisch montieren).


----------



## Silberrücken (13. Oktober 2016)

mehr bitte, danke!


----------



## Stoni (13. Oktober 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> Ich hab den Nobby Nic Snakeskin montiert. Bis jetzt fuhr der noch keinen Meter, aber er ist leicht und geht tubeless sehr gut (also lässt sich unproblematisch montieren).



Wo haste die denn her -Prototypen oder beim MI6 oder ein Stück rausgeschnitten und wieder verklebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (14. Oktober 2016)

Oh verdammte Alliterationen, es ist natürlich der RocketRon:


----------



## Silberrücken (21. Oktober 2016)

Servus, was ist denn bitte beim RoRo so richtig leicht, unter 400?


----------



## AndiK75 (21. Oktober 2016)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Servus, was ist denn bitte beim RoRo so richtig leicht, unter 400?



Hast du eine leichtere Alternative mit 2,1" Breite?


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## Silberrücken (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde gern wissen wie leicht die sein können?...


----------



## AndiK75 (21. Oktober 2016)

Unsere wiegen 445g


_____________________________________________________________________
Gegenüber jeder Aktion steht eine Reaktion.
>>Sir Isaac Newton<<


----------



## Silberrücken (21. Oktober 2016)

Wie leicht können die sein, gibt es welche unter 400?


----------



## Bruce (21. Oktober 2016)

Bei uns auch ca. 440 g, beide fast exakt gleich schwer. 400 scheint mir demnach schwer erreichbar. Hab' das Rad tubeless gemacht, je Rad 220 g Schlauch gegen Ventil plus 60 ml Milch getauscht....


----------



## Silberrücken (21. Oktober 2016)

Das ist gut! So knackt man das Gewichts soll.....	
Da mein 2. 4 er 26 Zoll RoRo  deutlich unter 500 wiegt, hatte ich evtl. 400 beim Kleinen vermutet.


----------



## spicy-doc (22. Oktober 2016)

wenn es mal nur bergab geht und die Masse keine Rolle spielt, Fat Albert 2,4 .....in 24Zoll


----------



## trifi70 (26. Oktober 2016)

Brems den Reifen runter, dann hat er sub 400 

Ich glaub, das ist zu viel verlangt. Die Robustheit leidet zu sehr. Das Ding wird anfällig, wenn die Flanken zu dünn sind. Und das ausgerechnet am Kinderrad...  Dafür gibts keinen (ausreichend großen) Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy12300 (4. Mai 2017)

Ich schließe mich mal diesem Thread hier an. Derzeit werden Schwalbe Black Jack gefahren in 1,9 Zoll. 

Problem: Gerade wenn es mal abfahrtslastiger wird oder schwieriger vom Untergrund, sind die Reifen Gripmäßig katastrophal. Auch mehr Dämpfung wäre wünschenswert!

Der Markt scheint sehr sehr übersichtlich. Ich würde mir einfach ein vernünftiges Mittelmaß wünschen an Vorderreifen. Zwischen Maxxis Highroller und DHF (nicht lieferbar und 65 Euro...) gibts dann leider nur noch Fat Albert Rear und Rocket Ron in pacestar???

Wir hatten uns ja schon vorne auf mehr als 1kg am Vorderreifen eingestellt, aber 65 Euro sind irgendwie schon über der Schmerzgrenze. Rocket Ron ist halt schon wieder arg wenig und zu nah am Black Jack? Und funktioniert ein für das Heck konzipierter Hinterreifen vernünftig am Vorderrad? (mal abgesehen von der Pacestarmischung) 

Womit sind eure Kids auf dem Trail unterwegs?
Ganz ehrlich, dass würde sich von uns doch auch keiner ans Vorderrad schrauben?


----------



## Russkraft (5. Mai 2017)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich mal diesem Thread hier an. Derzeit werden Schwalbe Black Jack gefahren in 1,9 Zoll.
> 
> Problem: Gerade wenn es mal abfahrtslastiger wird oder schwieriger vom Untergrund, sind die Reifen Gripmäßig katastrophal. Auch mehr Dämpfung wäre wünschenswert!
> 
> ...


Je anspruchsvoller fährt dein Kind, desto mehr muss du ausgeben)
Also wir haben Rocket Ron 2,1 mit 460 Gr. (54 euro -2 St.) und voll zufrieden damit. Aber, meine Tochter fährt nicht so aggressiv)
Ich habe gerade fast neue  Bontrager Connection Trail umsonst abgegeben, die waren sauschwer -980 Gr pro Tire.


----------



## spicy-doc (5. Mai 2017)

Rocket Ron  (mit wenig Druck bei 23 kg um 0,5-0,7 bar) für Trails, wenn es wilder wird Fat Albert


----------



## sammy12300 (5. Mai 2017)

Das ist schon klar, gebe ja auch gerne dafür Geld aus. Ärger mich nur, da sich die meisten Reifen ja bei ca. 50 Euro einpendeln...

Würde jetzt den "alten" Fat Alber Rear nehmen von https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...tion-SnakeSkin-PaceStar-24-Faltreifen-p41448/

Das Profil sieht jetzt für einen Vorderreifen besser aus, als das "neue". Ich hoffe, der kommt dann auch so. Hinten dann den Rocket Ron, damits noch läuft. Sollte denke ich ein guter Kompromiss sein und ähnlich laufen, wie die Black Jack die jetzt drauf sind. Hoffe aber, dass doch ein deutliches mehr an Grip und Dämpfung zu spüren sind.


----------



## spicy-doc (6. Mai 2017)

Der rocket Ron ist 2,1....der Black Jack nur 1.9...


----------



## Deleted368138 (9. Mai 2017)

Hi, ich wollte bei dem tubeless einmal nachfragen. Ich finde nirggends den Hinweis, das der RocketRon tubeless gefahren werden kann. Liegt das jetzt an der "performance" Variante bei 24 Zoll oder gibt es da eine besondere Version?

Danke, Gruß Dirk




Floh schrieb:


> Oh verdammte Alliterationen, es ist natürlich der RocketRon:


----------



## Bruce (9. Mai 2017)

atze2558 schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte bei dem tubeless einmal nachfragen. Ich finde nirggends den Hinweis, das der RocketRon tubeless gefahren werden kann. Liegt das jetzt an der "performance" Variante bei 24 Zoll oder gibt es da eine besondere Version?
> 
> Danke, Gruß Dirk



Hi, also mein Kleiner hat an seinem 24er die RRs in tubeless. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es da auch verschiedene Varianten gibt, es waren die, die beim Supurb Bo24 vor ca. 3(?) Jahren dabei waren. Die Felge ist die Ryde Edge MC1 (vom Federleicht Disc SL LRS), das spielt sicher auch eine Rolle. Jedenfalls halten die super dicht, Luftdruck geht problemlos unter 1 bar für Trails im Wald.


----------

